# [2011] ECKDATEN zur RPC: Öffnungszeiten, Preise, Tickets, Übernachtungen



## RPC Team (15. April 2011)

*Öffnungszeiten*

Die RPC findet vom Samstag, den 07. bis Sonntag, den 08.05.2011 in den Messehallen der Kölnmesse statt. Die Öffnungszeiten sind am Samstag von 10:00 bis 20:00 Uhr und am Sonntag von 10:00 bis 18:00 Uhr.

*Tickets*

Der Ticketvorverkauf findet über Amiando statt. Der Ticketvorverkauf endet per 01.05.2011 um 23.00 Uhr.
Neben dem Vorverkauf wird es natürlich jederzeit möglich sein, Tickets während der RPC vor Ort auf dem Messegelände Köln zu kaufen.

Die Ticketpreise lauten wie folgt:
RPC-Tageskarte
Vorverkauf: 15,00 €
RPC-Dauerkarte
Vorverkauf: 21,00 €
Gruppen-Karten
Für Gruppen ab 5 Personen im Vorverkauf: Tageskarte 14,00 €, Dauerkarte 20,00 €.

Kinder unter 12 Jahren haben freien Eintritt auf die RPC!
Sie dürfen aber nur zusammen mit Ihren Erziehungsberechtigten (Eltern) auf das Messegelände.

*Anreise*

Ihr erreicht die RPC am besten über den Eingang Süd, also direkt am Bahnhof "Köln Messe/Deutz". Einen Anfahrtsplan findet ihr hier: Auto, Flugzeug, Bahn. Einen interaktiven Geländeplan findet hier. Einen PDF-Hallenplan hier.

Und hier noch das *RPC-Teaser-Video*:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0F18sWUWDgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Links*

www.rpc-germany.de | www.facebook.com/RolePlayConvention


*------------------


Günstige Übernachtungen zur RPC*

Die *Jugenherberge Köln Deutz* liegt in direkter Nähe der Messe. Die cirka 500 Betten sind daher natürlich auch sehr gefragt und schnell belegt: http://www.jugendher.../koeln-deutz/?m

Aber es gibt viele weitere Möglichkeiten in und um Köln. Hier eine Auswahl:


*Jugendherberge Köln Riel*: http://www.jugendher.../koeln-riehl/?m
*Pathpoint Cologne Centrum*: http://www.pathpoint-cologne.de/de
*Hostel am Rheinauhafen (Altstadt)*: http://www.am-rheinauhafen.de/
*AO Hostels Neumark*t: http://www.aohostels...n/hostel-koeln/
*AO Hotel Neumarkt*: http://www.aohostels...ln/hotel-koeln/
*AO Hotel Dom*: http://www.aohostels...dom/hotel/info/
Vom Dom bzw Hauptbahnhof Köln sind es gute 5 Fußwegminuten über die Deutzer Brücke bis zur Messe. Vom Neumarkt kommt man auch noch gut zu Fuß zur Messe oder man nimmt die Straßenbahn U3 oder U4.

Die Kölnmesse liegt in 1minütiger Fußwegentfernung vom Bahnhof Köln Deutz. Man kann somit auch problemlos in *naheliegenden Städten* wie Leverkusen unterkommen und ist in 15 Minuten an der Messe.

Andere schwören auf die soziale Erfahrung des *Couchsurfing*s: http://www.couchsurfing.org/


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2011)

Ähh das heißt aber net U3 und U4 ... sondern einfach nur die 3 Richtung Thielenbruch oder die 4 Richtung Schlebusch, vom Neumarkt kann man auch mit der 1 Richtung Bensberg fahren.
Nur so als Info 
Haltestelle ist Bf Deutz /Lanxess Arena

Minifahrpläne als pdf gibt es hier
http://kvb-koeln.de/german/fahrplan/minifahrplaene6.html
und mit http://auskunft.kvb-koeln.de/ kann man sich seine Strecke raus suchen die man fahren muss


----------



## RPC Team (15. April 2011)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2011)

Kein Problem wenn noch weitere Fragen über Köln bestehen ... einfach fragen. 
Muss mich ja in meiner Heimatstadt ein wenig auskennen, oder?


----------



## Varnamys (1. Mai 2011)

Ha!
Doch noch kurz vor Schluss die Tickets geordert....und ein mir bekannter Aktionscode funktionierte auch noch. Sehr schön 
Also ich sag dann mal bis nächste Woche.


----------



## Firun (7. Mai 2011)

Today is the Day    

Auf eine schöne RPC 2011


----------

